# Tarragona /Salou



## Townfanjon (Jan 2, 2016)

Hi everyone, we continue our regular trips to Spain and will be looking to spend some time at the Tarragona , Salou area , around May next year , 
To pick your brains , what are your thoughts about the area good and bad . 

Thank you in advance for any replys


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Salou is almost entirely dedicated to tourism and good for family holidays. It has a large, clean and sandy beach, with plenty of activities and attractions, a couple of good campsites, and the Port Aventura amusement park. However if you are not after a beachy holiday then I can't see the point in going there. There's not much else.

I went to Tarragona (the city) for a day trip about 15 years ago. Apart from the Roman amphitheatre I was disappointed.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Tarragona - great place. Met my husband there and in September we celebrated 26 years of marriage 
Tarragona's not a bad place to live, although personally I wouldn't want anything to do with Catalonia while the independence issue is going on and it's not likely to calm down for a few years! For a holiday, it's quiet - Barcelona's near, and Salou, but make sure you don't go when there's the British University "sports" week...


----------



## francophile51 (Sep 19, 2017)

I have had a few golf holidays in the area in early Spring - late March early April .Stayed in Salou once and I have never known a place to be so dead in the evening. Struggled to find somewhere to eat walking miles along a deserted "paseo". Cambrils nearby is a complete contrast - a living Spanish town but very much that - not an expat enclave.


----------

